# First Honey from Russians



## Andrew Dewey (Aug 23, 2005)

I can no longer say my Russians have produced no surplus honey. Yesterday I took two shallows off of a Russian hive established last year that were very full of capped honey. The supers had new plastic foundation in them when placed in May. The other hives in that yard are "on their way" but haven't completed filling the supers yet. Last year this hive got some sugar water while being established; nothing this year. No treatments of any sort; hive bodies were reversed and the bottom board cleaned in early May. The entrance reducer was left on its smallest opening until a few weeks ago when it was changed to the 4 inch opening.


----------



## djdup (Jul 5, 2012)

Nice!! I am new so I have a question...Why would you reverse the hive bodies??

DJ


----------



## Andrew Dewey (Aug 23, 2005)

The bees were primarily in the top box, having followed the honey up for last winter. I wanted them in the bottom box. It is a primitive swarm prevention manipulation too.


----------

